# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Cần khởi động kích cầu thị trường BĐS

## tenten

khá nhiều kỳ vọng tiếp tục phá tan “băng” thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất sau một thời gian dài ngay như chạm đáy, hơn khi nào hết, quan tâm đến người sử dụng để kích ưa thích nguồn cầu phải khi là hướng đi của người sử dụng Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất trong khoảng thời gian đến.

nhận định và đánh giá này được nêu ra tại Hội thảo “Bất động sản 2012: khả năng vào khủng hoảng” do khu vực Thương Mại cũng như Công nghiệp nước ta (VCCI) cũng như hiệp hội BĐS Nhà Đất Việt Nam tổ chức sáng 24/4.

Quá thấm thía

sau một thời điểm bị thắt chặt tín dụng, thị trường Bất Động Sản sẽ quá “thấm thía” khi các công ty đang được xuất hiện lợi nhuận âm, tổng nợ trên vốn nắm giữ tương đối cao khiến phần lớn doanh nghiệp lớn ngấp nghé bờ vực phá sản.

nhà cổ phần dòng sông Đà Thăng Long, cuối năm 2011 có số nợ ngắn hạn lên tới 2.826 tỷ VNĐ (gồm cả 1.200 tỷ VNĐ từ người mua trả tiền trước), trong những khi vốn nhà nắm giữ của khách hàng chỉ cách 235 tỷ VNĐ. tương tự, công ty cổ phần nhà đất Hoàng Quân nợ thời gian ngắn mang lại cuối năm 2011 là một.789 tỷ VNĐ trong những lúc vốn chủ nắm giữ khi là 712 tỷ đồng tiền bên cũng như tương đương tiền cuối quý 4/2011 chỉ mất 11 tỷ đồng.



đọc thêm : Nhà Và Đất bến tre xuất hiện mức giá thành ra sao ?

đi theo hiệp hội Bất Động Sản Việt Nam, sống hầu hết những dự án dự án BĐS Nhà Đất thì mang lại 70-80% vốn dự án khi là vốn vay của ngân hàng dịch vụ thương mại. nhằm xoay sở trong thời kỳ “đóng băng” vừa mới đây, xu hướng chuyển nhượng một phần hoặc tất cả dự án công trình hay phương án “bán lúa non”, mua bán sáp nhập qua kinh doanh chứng khoán nhằm thu tiền về… đang được khi là phương án khôn ngoan của đa số công ty lớn.

Chuyên đầu tư các dự án công trình khu đô thị xanh, trung tâm ngôi nhà ở sinh vật cảnh đc mang đến là phân khúc sức hút khách hàng tiềm năng, nhưng thay mặt INT Group cùng với các dự án sinh vật đang triển khai tại nhiều khu vực ngoại thành và một số tỉnh gần kề Hà Nội cũng mang đến rằng không hạn chế khỏi cái không dễ cộng đồng.

“Giai đoạn này chúng tôi sẽ bỏ 8/10 dự án công trình mà sau này không đem đến được tiền của cho chính mình, chỉ tập trung vào các dự án công trình trọng điểm”, ông Lê Đức Hải–Chủ tịch công hội chủ tịch INT Group san sẻ.

Ông Phan Thành Mai- Tổng thư cam kết hiệp hội cộng đồng BĐS Việt Nam cho biết, giá BĐS thời gian qua đc mở bán quá thấp, nếu đi theo đo lường và tính toán thì giá trị hiện tại ròng của Bất Động Sản sẽ âm.

“Tức là hiệu quả dự án công trình không thể cũng như công ty đầu tư các dự án công trình phải đánh đổi quá nhiều nhằm gật đầu đồng ý xuất kho với giá chỉ hiện nay nay”, ông Mai nói.


rộng lúc nào hết, quan tâm đến người sử dụng để kích ưa thích nguồn cầu phải là phía đi của người tiêu dùng BĐS trong time tới

Kích yêu thích nguồn cầu

Theo ông Mai, sau đưa ra quyết định mở van tín dụng đến BĐS Nhà Đất của bank nhà nước, tuy nhiều doanh nghiệp lớn chưa thể đi tới ngay được vốn vay nhưng động thái này sẽ nâng cao đc lòng tin của thị trường. Cùng đó, thực tế cũng cho thấy chu kỳ suy thoái của thế giới và tại Việt Nam từ năm 2008 cứ sau 3-4 năm tiếp tục được vực dậy.

“Do đó tôi cho rằng ngay bây giờ đang được là điểm gãy của môi trường và khi là thời điểm chu kỳ băt đầu phát triển. quan trọng bây giờ là cần chú ý xúc tiến nguồn cầu”, ông Mai nhận định.



tham khảo thêm : thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất Bến Tre xuất hiện nhiều chuyển biến thế nào

ngoài ra, với nhiều công ty lớn có nguồn tài chính giỏi, các công ty lớn không phải vay không ít cũng như công ty lớn xuất hiện chỉ số tín nhiệm cao đã giải phóng được các khoản vay hiện nay thì sẽ có cơ hội có nguồn ngân sách mới mẻ, cung ứng dịch vụ ra thị trường cũng như tiên phong thị hiếu ngắn hạn trong giai đoạn tới.

tuy vậy, ông Phạm Sỹ Liêm- Phó chủ tịch Tổng hội quy hoạch nước ta lại mang lại rằng: nhưng vẫn chưa thể tiến hành chu kỳ đi lên của thị trường bất động sản!

“Bởi lẽ, đi theo nhận định và đánh giá kinh tế tài chính năm 2012 vẫn chính là năm đầy gian khổ, mà Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất như một nhiệt kế, kinh tế cả nước suy giảm giảm nhiệt thì làm sao khí hậu của Bất Động Sản lại ấm lên được”, ông Liêm ví von.

Cũng Theo anh Liêm, nguồn cầu của BĐS lúc nào thì cũng không ngừng rất gọn, trong những khi đầu cung trực tiếp xuất hiện tính trễ về thời gian. vì thế, thời gian này nếu như khách hàng nào khôn ngoan có công dụng chịu đựng đc “nhiệt” thì nên duy trì sản phẩm lúc môi trường ấm quay về thì doanh nghiệp đó tiếp tục phát triển đc.

bên dưới khía cạnh của người đến vay, chuyên gia Cấn Văn Lực mang lại rằng, với mức lãi suất 16-17% cho người vay nhằm mua căn nhà nếu như so với tín hiệu lạm phát, cùng với lợi nhuận đầu trong cũng như nhất là khủng hoảng cho vay BĐS Nhà Đất thì đây không phải là mức lãi suất quá cao.

“Tuy nhiên, thông tin hiện nay của thị trường không cần khi là khó vay tiền mà là do sức cầu rất yếu. Qua khảo sát của ngân hàng thì tư tưởng của cư dân đang rất hoang có chưa biết đầu tư theo hướng nào vì vậy bọn họ chỉ nghe ngóng chờ đợi. Nhưng đã tới khi người tiêu dùng nên triết lý cụ thể rộng về tương lai thì thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất sẽ sôi động hơn”, ông Lực nói./.

----------

